
Redirectors and DOS 3.0 (2012) - mmastrac
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/redirectors-and-dos-3-0/
======
orionblastar
I worked with Novell Netware when it had 68000 based servers. I forgot what
DOS version we used but the Novell Netware software hooked the DOS Interrupt
21H to provide network drives.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetWare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetWare)

It came out in 1983 so it supported MS-DOS versions earlier than 3.0
apparently?

I remember working with Starnet cards that basically used what looked like 9
pin serial cables. Then Arcnet came out that use Coax cables, and we used
Thomas Conrad cards for faster access with Arcnet. I remember the computer lab
floor was made out of panels you could remove with a twin suction cup device
to access the network cables. We had to install Arcnet hubs under the tables
the IBM PC systems were on.

Novell Netware was phased out when Microsoft made Windows for Workgroups and
had built in file and printer sharing and released Windows NT 3.1 Server with
SMB sharing. I think before that used LanManager for DOS sharing. Novell had
to get into GNU/Linux to survive as it lost Netware licensing as Windows NT
took over.

